# Rhodri Mativo's Magic Restringing Tutorial



## Harris Chan (May 4, 2008)

Thank you so much Rhodri for making this!!

Part one:





Part Two:





Part Three:





Part Four:


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 18, 2008)

I've restrung mine and it broke after the 10th solve. (not saying anything against his tutorial)
Why are these guys spamming a "cubing" website, if you want to sell a car, go do it somewhere else.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

uiuyoret said:


> Bump! thx ! -------------------------_Supply Cheap wow gold to our loyal customers. Buy wow gold now, we have available stock of wow goldon most of the servers. We can provide really cheap wow gold. Enjoy a new wow gold life, We are a world class wow gold store online !_





nitrocan said:


> I've restrung mine and it broke after the 10th solve. (not saying anything against his tutorial)
> Why are these guys spamming a "cubing" website, if you want to sell a car, go do it somewhere else.



The same goes to WoW gold ads.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> uiuyoret said:
> 
> 
> > Bump! thx ! -------------------------_Supply Cheap wow gold to our loyal customers. Buy wow gold now, we have available stock of wow goldon most of the servers. We can provide really cheap wow gold. Enjoy a new wow gold life, We are a world class wow gold store online !_
> ...



That person has a WCA profile...xD

But then magic isn't related to speedsolving....


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> That person has a WCA profile...xD
> 
> But then magic isn't related to speedsolving....



Fantastic WCA profile there... uh... "1"...

At least the Magic is made by Rubik's. Unlike most automobiles. And video game enterprises.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > That person has a WCA profile...xD
> ...



I guess EastSheen, Meffert's and VCubes aren't speedsolving either?


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I guess EastSheen, Meffert's and VCubes aren't speedsolving either?



[sarcasm]*Sigh* Good point. I guess we're just going to need to close off half the threads in here; after all, joy cubes, Edison cubes, online simulators, tutorials on how to solve anything are also not Rubik's-related.[/sarcasm]

Seriously, 'tho, those are discussed because Rubik's has created a version of their puzzles (or provided inspiration for them). And they're still used to solve speedily, so they can stay.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2008)

Can someone help me *un-string* my magic? One string popped out and I realize to restring it, I have to un-string it and re-string it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

Gently and patiently twist one tile at a time until you get them to come loose, starting with a tile where the string came loose. You should be able to get them free without really knowing what you're doing, if you do this a while. It shouldn't require a lot of force, just twisting in various directions until they come loose.

After a couple of restringing attempts, you will eventually get where you can restring without taking it apart. But for a first try, I think it makes sense to take the whole thing apart. That way you'll understand how it's put together better.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I just un-stringed it. Now I will watch the videos!


EDIT:I didn't want to double post so, I've restrung my magic after many failed attempts!! Thanks forthe tutorial, Rhodri!!


----------



## Carson (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there a link to the printouts he is using in the video?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/articles/magic-restringing.shtml


----------



## Carson (Sep 1, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> http://www.twistypuzzles.com/articles/magic-restringing.shtml



aha... thank you.


----------



## Carson (Sep 7, 2008)

This is frustrating... been over a week now, and still not a single succesful restringing!!! grrr


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Rhodri!!! I restrung it successfully, but the only problem is that I am missing a string, so I have a 15 stringed magic


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

thats awesome i never broke my rubiks magic


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

1 of my strings came out. i removed it totally and it seems fine. do i still have to re-string it back?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> 1 of my strings came out. i removed it totally and it seems fine. do i still have to re-string it back?



If its one string then I think it should still work, but putting it back will stabilize it better.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

i took apart everything. But when i try to re-string it, the pictures comes out of the plastic tile, or one of the plastic tile falls off.
my strings are too tight to re-string also.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 14, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> i took apart everything. But when i try to re-string it, the pictures comes out of the plastic tile, or one of the plastic tile falls off.
> my strings are too tight to re-string also.


Taping the strings while putting them on may help. Or just do the things I do - be very patient. I started re-stringing my first magic on Friday and it took me 4 hours from Friday through Sunday. I just stringed one today and it was a piece of cake.

And about your strings being too tight, that doesn't make sense. If they were originally on the magic, then it should work. Perhaps you aren't strong enough then.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 15, 2008)

so say if one string pops out do you have to unstring your whole magic then restring it or what?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

if one string pops out, you can just leave it.

My string is really too tight, even my father cannot do it.
If i heat up the strings slightly, will they melt?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 27, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> if one string pops out, you can just leave it.
> 
> My string is really too tight, even my father cannot do it.
> If i heat up the strings slightly, will they melt?



Use a bobby pin to pull it over the corner. It really helps!


----------

